# Probleme mit "Lisa"



## Gamefruit93 (6. April 2012)

Hallo,
Gestern habe ich mir LM12 installiert.
Jetzt habe ich zwei Probleme, die mich noch in den Wahnsinn treiben.

Problem 1:
Das Internet ist nervend langsam (Maximal 123Kb/s. Unter Windows habe ich 1,5mb/s.)
Dazu habe ich schon etwas gefunden.
Dort wird beschrieben, man solle den alten Treiber löschen und den von der Hersteller Homepage installieren.
Wie deinstalliere ich den alten Treiber denn?

Problem 2:
LM12 ruckelt mit und ohne Treiber.
Ich hab den von support.amd.com versucht. (CCC 12.3).
Den vom Menüpunkt "Additional Drivers".
Und einen per sudo apt-get *Paketname*.

Das hat alles nichts gebracht.
Was meint ihr?
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
16GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB | Samsung HD250HJ 250GB
2048MB PowerColor Radeon HD 6950
Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1
500W Fortron/Source Aurum ATX 2.3


----------



## blackout24 (6. April 2012)

Zum Internet: 
Installiere mal das Paket "ethtool" und mach dann "sudo ethtool eth0" wenn eth0 dein Netzwerk Interface ist und poste
hier den Output.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. April 2012)

Jetzt kann ich unter LM gar keine Seiten mehr öffnen.
Fehler: Server nicht gefunden.

Output von ethtool:

```
Settings for eth0:
    Supported ports: [ TP MII ]
    Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
                            100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
                            1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 
    Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
    Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
                            100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
                            1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 
    Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only
    Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
    Link partner advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
                                         100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
    Link partner advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only
    Link partner advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
    Speed: 100Mb/s
    Duplex: Full
    Port: MII
    PHYAD: 0
    Transceiver: internal
    Auto-negotiation: on
    Supports Wake-on: pumbg
    Wake-on: g
    Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)
                   drv probe ifdown ifup
    Link detected: yes
```

Zu erwähnen wäre noch, das diese Probleme nur unter Mint auftreten.
Warum, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2012)

Bitte poste mal den Output von "ifconfig" sowie von "cat /etc/network/interfaces".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. April 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Bitte poste mal den Output von "ifconfig"




```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *Meine MAC Adresse*  
           inet addr: *Meine IP Adresse*  Bcast:*Meine Bcast Adresse*  Mask: *Meine Subnet-Maske*
           inet6 addr: fe80::52e5:49ff:feb6:763b/64 Scope:Link
           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
           RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:16 overruns:0 frame:16
           TX packets:43 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
           RX bytes:2550 (2.5 KB)  TX bytes:7709 (7.7 KB)
           Interrupt:42 Base address:0xa000 
 
 lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```



Jimini schrieb:


> sowie von "cat /etc/network/interfaces".




```
auto lo
 iface lo inet loopback
```


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2012)

Erweitere die Datei /etc/network/interfaces mal um folgende Zeile:

```
iface eth0 inet dhcp
```
Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn du einen DHCP-Server im Netzwerk  hast. Ist das nicht der Fall, so nimmst du statt dessen z.B.

```
iface eth0
       address 10.0.0.4
       netmask 255.255.255.0
       network 10.0.0.0
       broadcast 10.0.0.255
       gateway 10.0.0.1
```
(wobei 10.0.0.1 hier dein Router ist)
Öffnen kannst du die Datei beispielsweise mit dem Konsoleneditor "nano", das sieht dann so aus:

```
sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
```
("sudo" deswegen, weil du zum Bearbeiten der Datei root-Rechte haben musst)
Speicher kannst du die Datei mit Strg+O, nano verlässt du mit Strg+X. Wenn du dann noch mittels "if down eth0 && if up eth0" deine Netzwerkverbindung neu startest, solltest du eine Verbindung herstellen können, welche du beispielsweise mit "ping" testen kannst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. April 2012)

Jetzt funktioniert überhaupt nichts mehr.
Keine Internetverbindung und mein Desktop ist "ausgefallen".
Ich habe keine Symbole mehr und kann nichts anklicken.
Das Terminal geht nicht mehr und die Fenster haben keine Ränder mehr.
Ich denke das wars erstmal mit Mint.


----------



## blackout24 (6. April 2012)

Als der ethtool Output scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Habe darauf spekuliert, dass die Karte
im Halb-Duplex läuft tut sie aber nicht.

Mit "sudo lspci -v" siehst du welches Kernel Modul deine Netzwerk Karte benutzt, dann könnte man in dem Zusammenhang etwas googeln.


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Jetzt funktioniert überhaupt nichts mehr.
> Keine Internetverbindung und mein Desktop ist "ausgefallen".
> Ich habe keine Symbole mehr und kann nichts anklicken.
> Das Terminal geht nicht mehr und die Fenster haben keine Ränder mehr.
> Ich denke das wars erstmal mit Mint.


 Irgendwas ist an deinem System nicht ganz koscher. Die von mir gepostete Änderung der Config-Datei hätte nur bewirkt, dass du deine Netzwerkadapter eth0 eine IP-Adresse via DHCP bekommt bzw. ihm fest eine Adresse zugewiesen wird.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. April 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist an deinem System nicht ganz koscher.



Stimmt.
Irgendwie ist alles verloren. 
Alle anderen Distributionen funktionieren ja.


----------



## blackout24 (7. April 2012)

Kannst mal lsmod bei 2 Distributionen machen und die geladenen Kernel Module vergleichen und schauen ob ein anderes Modul für Ethernet geladen wird bei den Distributionen wo du keine Probleme hast.


----------



## Bauer87 (8. April 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Erweitere die Datei /etc/network/interfaces mal um folgende Zeile:


 Wenn der Network-Manager ein Interface übernehmen soll (was u.a. bei Mint Standard ist), dann darf es nicht in der network/interfaces stehen. Angenommen der Mint-Desktop ist recht dreckig programmiert und startet nur mit aktivem Network-Manager, dann könnte man auf die Weise sogar den Desktop verschwinden lassen…


----------



## Jimini (8. April 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn der Network-Manager ein Interface übernehmen soll (was u.a. bei Mint Standard ist), dann darf es nicht in der network/interfaces stehen. Angenommen der Mint-Desktop ist recht dreckig programmiert und startet nur mit aktivem Network-Manager, dann könnte man auf die Weise sogar den Desktop verschwinden lassen…


 Danke für den Hinweis!

MfG Jimini


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2012)

Wenns mit anderen Linux Version funktioniert, heisst das Ubuntu 11.10 mit einbegriffen?

LM12 basiert ja auf Oneiric Ocelot !


----------

